# lovely family day



## Mummy3monkeys (7 Sep 2014)

Since the in-laws came with us to see the start of the Tour De France, they have been swept up in our cycle enthusiasm. Mother in law hasn't ridden a bike in about 30 yrs. Father in law is very overweight and not healthy.
Today, together with all three kids, we all went for a family ride at High Lodge, where the in laws hired their bikes.
Both managed to ride 5 miles, it was fun and they want to do it again. My kids loved having the grandparents ride with us and our 5yr old could ride safely.
It was such fun, I really enjoyed it, and if it helps their health then it's a good thing.
Just wanted to share an achievement


----------

